# Nervous about Dexter's neutering



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,my Dexter is due to be neutered tomorrow and I just keep getting a sick feeling at the thought of them cutting him open. When he wakes up,he won't know what's going on.
We decided he should be neutered to calm down his humpy behaviour and he's also VERY interested in girl dogs and I'd hate to think of him running away to look for them. He showed aggressive behaviour on a few occasions when we tried to take something off him that he deemed 'his' and didn't want to give it up. That hasn't happened for a while though. We'll also be bringing a puppy into the house,so I think it really needs doing.
He'll be ok,won't he?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Try not to worry Gemma, he will be fine. Obi recovered from his op really fast, it's not as invasive as the bitch spay. He will probably be quiet the day you bring him home and after a good sleep will be more like himself. The trickiest thing I found was stopping him from wanting to run and jump and the restriction on off lead walks for a few days. Keep yourself busy while he's in the vets - go shopping or go have lunch with a friend. Good luck for tomorrow Dexter.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Clare,luckily my partner took the day off work so we'll go for lunch and not just be hanging around,moping!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami was spayed 3 weeks ago and he did just wonderful! I picked him up the same day in the evening and he was a little sleepy for 2 hrs, then up to eat and drink and was bouncing around as usual! He did not bother to fuss with his stitches, he would lick but not tug! I was very apprehansive, but all went better than I expected! I was home with him for the next 3 days just to watch and make sure he did not pull at his stitches and all went well. He had his stitches removed after 10 days, small incision had healed well. Im sure Dexter will be just fine, I think we go thru more in emotional distress than they do! Good Luck!!


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Gemma,
I know exactly how you are feeling!!-Leo was neutered yesterday and I felt sick all day (had a really bad day at the shop thinking how bad we were to put him through an op when he was perfectly healthy etc.etc.) Well am now having a day off to "nurse" him and apart from the reproachful looks from those cockapoo eyes he seems much better than I thought-he is even lying directly on the spot with his back legs behind him...ouch!
We did get him 3 days painkillers and managed to get one down him this morning so hopefully he is feeling no pain-his main trouble seems to be the soft collar which is preventing him from licking down there otherwise he is still up and down the stairs inside and into the garden as normal.He also had chicken last night and has had his usual wings for lunch. Try not to worry too much,Gemma-you are doing the right thing for Dexter which,like your children,its not always easy to makegood decisions on their behalf.
 Leo sends Dexter a big virtual LICK for tomorrowx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww,thanks guys  I hope Sami and Leo are back to their normal selves really soon


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy was 'done' a few months ago and it really went better than I expected. He was groggy on the evening after his op and kept laying down and showing us! The next morning he woke up as if nothing had happened and just got on with it. He had no collar and dissolvable stitches which both helped. I was worried about him being different but he didn't change at all apart from being a bit more greedy! 
Good luck H x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck, can't help with a story as my boy not ready for that yet but I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He will be fine neutering is much less invasive than speying female pups and anesthetics and recovery times have come on in leaps and bounds over the last few years. It will be a job well done he will hardly notice!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's hope so x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow. Keep thinking I should get Frisbee done soon but haven't quite plucked up enough courage to phone the vets...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Anita,it took me ages to pluck up the courage as well.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Just went through a spay two weeks ago with Lucia and as earlier stated it is quite involved with a female
We were very nervous as she was two and a half with two litters prior to us getting her
Well as it turned out we found a Vet who preformed laparoscopic spays and this was the route we choose
Would highly recommend especially for female spays that you try and find a Vet who performs laparoscopic spays
She was home the same day with two 1/4 inch incisions about 3 inches apart and was back to normal in a week
Gemma you need not worry everything will be just fine with Dexter


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you,you've all made me feel better. You know what it's like when someone/thing depends on you,you want to do the best for them.
I know I'll be fidgety tomorrow until he's home.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He'll be fine ,just make sure you have a big enough cone that he dosnt lick the area .Buddy was awful and his recovery was slow because he just licked and licked even with a cone on!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Donna-I'll make sure it's big enough when we go to pick him up later x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Gemma, Hope you manage to enjoy lunch today, don't worry about your boy (I know that's silly of course you will), just enjoy gentle cuddles with him when you get him back.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Dawn,I will definitely cuddle him when I get him home x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> Thanks Donna-I'll make sure it's big enough when we go to pick him up later x


Vincent is a smaller size 'Poo but we needed to get a cone for a large dog :/ poor Vincent hated it, but it meant his stitches healed within a week


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Any news on Dexter ?- hopefully all has gone well and you are going to collect him soon x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

He's just got home and he's looking bright as a button. They said everything went really well. They did blood tests first and said the liver and kidney function was as it should be. He's just started to doze off,oh,and he managed to have a poo as soon as he came home! Straight outside to poo!
Thanks for asking how he is


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Gemma, so glad that everything went OK & that Dexter is fine


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he's ok Gemma, that'll be a relief for you, you always feel better once they are home, I think its not knowing whats going on thats worrying. :hug:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Has he got a cone? My vets do internal stitches and unless they are obsessive lickers they rarely need one. Minton will be done as soon as there is something to remove hope he is as chilled as your boy!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

No,Dexter hasn't got a cone,they did the stitches internally. He's had quite a few licks of the area but he's mainly leaving it alone. He's being even more cuddly than normal,with the occasional little cry.
Thanks so much to everyone! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pleased all gone so well. Will have to ask about internal stitches when the time comes. (It used to be 'if' but pretty sure it will be 'when' now!).


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Pleased all gone so well. Will have to ask about internal stitches when the time comes. (It used to be 'if' but pretty sure it will be 'when' now!).


It really is not a problem and your dog will be much more settled once the op is done. Removing the stress of hormone driven behaviour is in my view kinder than forcing them to live with the stress of someting that cannot be resolved.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Sue,you just completely summed it up for me. That's exactly how I felt about it but you said it so much better than I could!


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

aww Gemma.
So glad its over for you and your boy is ok....Yay!!!!...Leo is back to his usual self too !!!-he went for a check up today and the vet said all was ok and she didnt need to see him again-Yay again !!!!-He is not impressed by his lack of off-lead walking(he is addicted to the Rail Trail from Goathland to Esk Valley-sooooo many poo desires-sheep,deer.river,rabbits,other dogs)-vet saysNo-only lead walks for another 10 days- Sure all will go well for Dexter-congratulations!-great decision-Big Licks from Leo xxxxxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you! Big 'poo hugs from Dexter to Leo,they do give the best cuddles after all 

Dexter won't like his on lead walks either but he will get plenty of runs when he is better.
He's obviously feeling better as he's biting my partner's hand to get him to play!


----------

